

Internet Explorer Now Has Less Than 10% Browser Share on Pluggio - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/1520/internet-explorer-now-has-less-than-10-browser-share-on-pluggio

======
awa
Hmm.. a sample size of one site with 14000 visits

~~~
jv22222
Agreed that it doesn't speak for the whole world, but it's interesting no?

~~~
sorbus
Not really. All it says is that depending on your niche, you get a different
mixture of browsers - and a single sample doesn't even say that well; I would
rather see a comparison sites in a lot of different niches to make that point.

------
andresmh
For what it's worth, in the past 4 months I've got 46% IE visits (out of
5.5M). <http://i.imgur.com/9NqYq.png> If I look since March 2007, then I get
54% IE visits (out of 39M). <http://i.imgur.com/gV4BY.png>

This is for <http://www.quantcast.com/scratch.mit.edu>

------
Alleitup
I would be worried about missing the mainstream user if my numbers were like
that but I didn't take time to look at his site.

